# made a mistake on my buisness cards



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the idea of a background to set off the card from others. Usually, a neutral, non-specific background is better since it does not show details.

Above all, have the lettering contrast with the background - white on a medium or darker background is always acceptable and good.

Do not put too much information because is makes thing confusing, since you are not writing an autobiography. It should be easy to pick out what you think is important for YOUR business.


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> In Washington it's required to have your license info on your business card. But you should really pay the $500 or so for a professionally done logo.


gotta say, I had a graphic designer on fiver make me a logo for $20. Very nice logo.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> You might be right but if you do get big and decide to create a more legit logo, then you'll have to change the logo you have. When you do that you'll start confusing your customers.


Yeah, that's why I am on the fence.


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah, that's why I am on the fence.


gives you the chance to send mailers to all your customers proclaiming your new improved look. Probably remind some old customers that they want some work done. Win win.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Patsfanindallas said:


> gives you the chance to send mailers to all your customers proclaiming your new improved look. Probably remind some old customers that they want some work done. Win win.


Like I said, I am on the fence because I can see both sides. Re-branding is the best marketing tool ever invented, if done correctly.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Like I said, I am on the fence because I can see both sides. Re-branding is the best marketing tool ever invented, if done correctly.


Gawd.... my mind immediately jumped to H ome A dvisor (don't want Google to index another mention of their name) when I read this. I'll bet this forum alone has done more for Service Magic err.... I mean H ome A dvisor's rebranding efforts, than anything they've paid for to this point. 

As much crap as they've taken on this forum (deserving every single bit of it) and the number of mentions of their name, as bad as it's all been.... they are probably :laughing: all the way to the bank.


----------

